# DBA career



## sksksksk (Jun 20, 2015)

If i wanna be a DBA! What is needed? 
Is certification course of oracle enough? 
Would MBA help me!?? I dont want to do it but my parents are forcing alot!


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

shreyaskudav said:


> If i wanna be a DBA! What is needed?
> Is certification course of oracle enough?
> Would MBA help me!?? I dont want to do it but my parents are forcing alot!



MBA will get you management oriented job if you interested in that.


----------



## sksksksk (Jun 20, 2015)

Noo!  i want to code! I like playin with çodes! 
If i wanna be a DBA... Can i be..by just doing a certification course?


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

shreyaskudav said:


> Noo!  i want to code! I like playin with çodes!
> If i wanna be a DBA... Can i be..by just doing a certification course?



That depends on where you land up a job. With MNC's its a roll of dice. You will have better luck with small companies.


----------



## sksksksk (Jun 20, 2015)

What according to you is the best way! 
I am completing my B.E currently..


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

shreyaskudav said:


> What according to you is the best way!
> I am completing my B.E currently..



Be good at coding. Learn to clean code. Learn OOPS, DRY, DI, IOC. Be language agnostic.

Start building apps. You might as well end up making excellent softwares. If you don't have any new idea then start with already existing ideas and see where you can improve it. Can you think of building something for DBA ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 25, 2015)

shreyaskudav said:


> Noo!  i want to code! I like playin with çodes!
> If i wanna be a DBA... Can i be..by just doing a certification course?



Go back in time when you were a little boy in your own home living with your dad. As you start to grow up, remember how you got fond of your house, you play around, explore new corners in basement, change things around the house...sometimes you misplace things or break them, even get hurt from things you knew little about.

Now you think about dad's role all the time you did those. He owned the house, maintained it, monitored your activity, corrected you with measures on your actions, advised you not to do stuff you were not supposed to, and eventually contributed in every way of you ...knowing that house, upgrade it in future and take ownership until you became a father.

Now If your house is your code, your Father was an  Administrator.

A DataBase Administrator is the Master of DataBase, its not his job to play around with underlying code base or the language that the Database offers you to access its features, but to control and command the behavior of the entire Database, tune it, distribute it, upgrade/migrate with it and administer corrective measures and maintain it.

If you like coding, thats you starting to be a SQL developer in terms of Database.

Its a long way to go...to become a DBA...becoming one is not easy, staying as one is even tougher. 

MBA has nothing to do with DBA.

Follow this link to know how to get certification from Oracle In their proprietary RDBMS's 

SQL and PL/SQL | Database Application Development | Database | Training and Certification | Oracle

Once you are done being certified professionals OR you become a DataBase Resource having a career in Telecom/IT...

Then you can go ahead to this...

Oracle Database 11g | Oracle Database | Database | Training and Certification | Oracle

Oracle Certified DataBase Administrators are powerful men/women with enough wisdom to design and implement a complete framework of any Managed Service/BFSI/Telecom Real Time OLTP/OLAP Database System, manage Clusters and Servers, Install and upgrade RDMBS, Run/Debug/Resolve High SLA LIVE issues and Provide Low Level Solutions to any Distributed Architecture Plans.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2015)

[MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]
That was pretty in depth answer !


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]
> That was pretty in depth answer !



 Thank you.


----------

